# Shop Made Toggle Clamps for Gav



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Gav,

Here are the plans I promised you. I couldn’t find commercially available toggle clamps here in Norway. The solution was to make my own. These clamps are almost free, being made from plywood scraps, cheap threaded rod and nails. They are also very easy and quick to make. They are not very pretty, but are very effective, and I haven’t worn any out after using them for about 5 years.

The first picture shows two sizes . They can be scaled to any size by enlarging or reducing the patterns in a copying machine . The next picture shows the clamps in a locked position. and the last one is composed of the patterns for both sizes. Be aware that the sides and the connectors (smallest part) will require two pieces each.

There are basically 6 plywood parts in various thicknesses in each clamp, plus a bottom (optional) which I only use on the larger clamps. In addition, there 4 axles which I cut to appropriate lengths from 1/8” high tensile strength nails. A length of threaded rod with an epoxied foot on the end, a nut under the clamp arm and wing nut on top provides adjustability for the foot height. The reach of the clamp is regulated by inserting the the rod through one of two holes drilled vertically through the clamp arm, one towards the end and the other closer towards the rear. The approximate thicknesses for the plywood parts are noted on the patterns.. Please note that it is important that the highest hole on the clamp side points towards the clamp foot end (front).

To make the clamps, I just trace the patterns onto plywood in the proper thickness including the location of the axle holes and cut the parts out with the bandsaw or scrollsaw and drill the axle holes. I cut a lot of parts at the same time and then assemble them when needed. Disregard the large hole in the center of the handle on the large clamp as it has no function.

After assembly it’s a good idea to cover the axle holes with epoxy or a thin piece of wood to prevent them working their way out with repeated use. I also glue a piece of sandpaper to the bottom of the foot to prevent slippage. Feel free to make any changes or improvements you want. Good luck!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I love jigs as most know but sometimes it's smart to use your head and just buy one.
For just about 4.00 each.
Harbor Freight Tools

========


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I love jigs as most know but sometimes it's smart to use your head and just buy one.
> For just about 4.00 each.
> ...


Not sure if Harbor Freight ships to Croatia:



gav said:


> Don't suppose you would have a plan or drawings for the parts of your plywood hold down clamp, would you ?
> *I can't find a source for those clamps here in Croatia.*
> Cheers
> Gav





Stefang said:


> Hi Gav,
> 
> I couldn't get them here either, so i designed and made my own. I have posted the clamps and a picture of templates for each part on another website. I will try to round it up and post it on a thread so a lot of people can benefit. I will reference it with your name so you can easily locate it.


Original post LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

May not Paulo

But many do  MLCS for one and Peach for one more and I think Rockler/WoodCraft as well ,it's one of the items that many sale not to say anything about EBAY..OR http://zagreb.craigslist.org/ must be someone on that side of the pond that has them for sale..

Toggle Clamps
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m38.l1313&_nkw=toggle+clamps&_sacat=See-All-Categories
==========


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes BJ,

If you are willing to more than double the price here in Norway with freight and customs fees. These only take about 15 minutes to assemble and if I wanted I could make 100 of them for the same price (read almost free). They were available a few years ago from a Swedish chain store for $15 each for the smallest ones. They have since dropped them. 

I'm not complaining, but folks living in the States can get just about anything anywhere. It's just not the same here. We have 3 cities within a 20 minute drive where I live and that adds up to total population of about 150,000 people. not a big market. We are lucky because we have a woodworking store about 25 min. from where I live and it is the largest in the country. In spite of that it's pretty basic.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah Bob, we would if we could. Gav and I both have the problem that no-one sells them here. If I need any, I have to pull them from abroad and to do that without getting hammered for import duty and sales tax, doubling and tripling the price, means getting visitors to bring them, considerably extending delivery times.

Mike's templates look interesting. It must have taken a while to get the fulcrums right.
I might try experimenting with lexan then see if someone will knock me up a few parts on a CNC machine. Whilst so much is difficult to obtain otherwise here, my local timber place has CNC cutting machinery and so do all the local sign making guys. It's as if they jumped a generation.

Thanks Mike.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

craigslist: croatia classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events must be someone on that side of the pond that has them for sale..

and if you click on tools or on garage sale, there is not a single entry !

The UK and Germany are fine. You can get anything there, but down here there are huge gaps in availability. I doubt if you can find anywhere here with more than a dozen router profiles. Shaper cutters, yes, as they use them commercially, but hardly anyone uses routers here. Hobby woodworking at our level hardly exists here. Woodworkers here use chainsaws !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

So true Peter. It's exactly the same situation here.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter/Mike... I just wanted to say THANKS for not taking the worn out "You Americans are

all spoiled and don't know how good you got it" route!!!!! I wish that politics and fee's for this and surcharges for that could be set aside where folks would be more than happy to help someone out on the other side of the pond as you guys say...We'd all be alot better off...

A tip of the hat to both you gentlemen!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Wow you guys a unlucky..  

I must have 2 dozen or so of them and I have stopped using them for the most part they just hang on the wall most of the time or in the tool box ......much easy-er ways to lock things down ,the cam tee bar type are much easy-er to make and hold just as well... just need to have a band saw and some hardwood.



==========


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I just want to thank every one in this thread that posted pics or links. I have been looking all over for cheap clamps as I can't convince Her to spend 10 bucks or more on a clamp plus shipping. 

Just last night I bent some steel to match the bend in one of the metal and screw clamps that came with the clearance crosscut sled She got me a week or two ago. I haven't cut it off or drilled the hole yet as the day many disappeared from me today. Maybe Sunday if the brother-in-law and his wife aren't here too long or Monday if they are. Do need to bring in the electric jig saw as the cordless one runs out of juice too fast, using the sawzall clone bounces too much and the cutting disks spew out too many sparks and take longer to cut through these 1/2" wide thin bars than it can cut through rebar.

I need the jig saw to create some of the wood clamps and other things I have seen on here and attempted with the cordless jig only to have the batteries always die out on me. Probably cause I always get one that has been used for a while in the drill or the sander


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi BJ,

It's easy to forget that things can be quite different in other countries when you are used to something else. Many of the stores here that used to carry tools have dropped them in favor of electronic stuff because that is mostly what the younger generation is into now. I have two grandsons aged 11 and 13 and they have been spending time in the shop with me for several years now and are pretty skilled with the scroll saw. That and the handdrill are the only power tools I let them use until they are 16 yrs. old. But they are the exception. 

I only have one large clamp and 3 small ones and I don't really need more right now. so I see your point. I just use whatever I feel is appropriate for the job, just like I use all of my tools.


----------



## vjeko (Feb 5, 2009)

Just FYI -HF do ship to Croatia - just contact their sales /pay via credit card etc.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

When I saw your picture I said that's my Granddad you two look just alike and he was also about 6'4" but had bigger ears if I recall  ,he got me in the shop when I was about 5 or 6 years old, the only tools I could use for a long time was the hand scroll saw and the hand drill and some of the hand saws etc. he help me make my 1st.tool box and many other wood items.

It was a time when plywood just came out to the home shop wood worker and he was a big fan of it but he was like you off in the sticks in Neb.(Nebraska)and made many of his own jigs and tools..but like many he got stuck in a rut and would not buy tools from the store.

I recall at one time I got him a new block plane and he said thanks and he never used it that I know about..

So to say it's great to get the kids in the shop it will stay with them a very long time..  it did for me..I can still see him at the work bench making a new tool.. 

====

=====



Stefang said:


> Hi BJ,
> 
> It's easy to forget that things can be quite different in other countries when you are used to something else. Many of the stores here that used to carry tools have dropped them in favor of electronic stuff because that is mostly what the younger generation is into now. I have two grandsons aged 11 and 13 and they have been spending time in the shop with me for several years now and are pretty skilled with the scroll saw. That and the handdrill are the only power tools I let them use until they are 16 yrs. old. But they are the exception.
> 
> I only have one large clamp and 3 small ones and I don't really need more right now. so I see your point. I just use whatever I feel is appropriate for the job, just like I use all of my tools.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all, hi Peter
I just copy the answer of Stefang

"So true Peter. It's exactly the same situation here." (in Belgium)
I live in a town of + / - 300,000 people, there is a vendor of tools, but for professionals. to have a choice a little more important for the router, I have to almost 100km.
And for me is the pleasure of making a tool myself
Daniel


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

Santé said:


> Hi all, hi Peter
> I just copy the answer of Stefang
> 
> "So true Peter. It's exactly the same situation here." (in Belgium)
> ...


Same here!
I live in a 1000 people village, and in the closest town (10 km), Imperia, 42000 people, the couple of shops serving professionals are astoundingly expensive.
To find better shops I can drive 100 km East, to Genoa, or 100 km West, to Nice, but this means to waste at least half a day, so I prefer to buy on the net. Alas, not every Chinese shop on eBay ships to Italy.
The postman knows my mail by the clanging noise...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's another handy clamp.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a nice lil diddy you guys might find handyll

DIY Toggle Clamp Holddowns - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!

its a CNC forum, but a real nice piece on shopmade clamps


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here's a nice lil diddy you guys might find handyll
> 
> DIY Toggle Clamp Holddowns - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!
> 
> its a CNC forum, but a real nice piece on shopmade clamps


I'll send you the hardware, please ship me a dozen assorted sizes please.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

hi BJ,

I think at this age (70) I probably look like everybody's granddad. BTW I have spent some time in North Platt at my great uncle's place. I come from a family of handy, talented and artistic people on my mothers side of the family. Unfortunately I did not inherit those traits. That's why I love woodworking, not because I'm naturally inclined, but because I always find it such a challenge. That's why I get such a kick out of making something practical that actually works. If I were a professional woodworker or more ambitious I would do things a lot differently. 

You are so right about the grand kids having this experience to look back on when they are grown up. I couldn't teach my two sons much while they were growing up because I didn't really know anything about handwork. My oldest son is an art director in an add agency and the younger one is an artist, so they got the genes. I just don't know how they passed through me without me benefiting just a little! My oldest grandson is already better with the scroll saw than me and the younger one isn't far behind. So I will just plod along being woodworking challenged and hope my wife doesn't mind that we have spent 100 times more money on tools than the total worth of all the projects I have created with them! No logic, just fun!!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here's a nice lil diddy you guys might find handyll
> 
> DIY Toggle Clamp Holddowns - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!
> 
> its a CNC forum, but a real nice piece on shopmade clamps


There's more than one way to skin a cat. Here's the Woodcraft article that has more detail about it: Woodcraft - A Cinch to Clinch LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I will try and post a picture of him and then you tell me, two peas out of the pod thing.. 

======



Stefang said:


> hi BJ,
> 
> I think at this age (70) I probably look like everybody's granddad. BTW I have spent some time in North Platt at my great uncle's place. I come from a family of handy, talented and artistic people on my mothers side of the family. Unfortunately I did not inherit those traits. That's why I love woodworking, not because I'm naturally inclined, but because I always find it such a challenge. That's why I get such a kick out of making something practical that actually works. If I were a professional woodworker or more ambitious I would do things a lot differently.
> 
> You are so right about the grand kids having this experience to look back on when they are grown up. I couldn't teach my two sons much while they were growing up because I didn't really know anything about handwork. My oldest son is an art director in an add agency and the younger one is an artist, so they got the genes. I just don't know how they passed through me without me benefiting just a little! My oldest grandson is already better with the scroll saw than me and the younger one isn't far behind. So I will just plod along being woodworking challenged and hope my wife doesn't mind that we have spent 100 times more money on tools than the total worth of all the projects I have created with them! No logic, just fun!!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here's a nice lil diddy you guys might find handyll
> 
> DIY Toggle Clamp Holddowns - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!
> 
> its a CNC forum, but a real nice piece on shopmade clamps


That was useful. When I went to the original woodworking article I couldn't print it out properly, even though I'd gone to the print this article button. It kept fragmenting pictures and was total PITA. The CNC link at least gave the drawings in printable form.

The article itself is very interesting. I just wished I could have printed it off properly !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Stefan for posting those plans. I actually found them on your lumberjocks page a few days ago and made one today. I changed the design slightly (just so i could use my new router table set up ) I'll post a pic tomorrow.
After making it I had a much better understanding of how it works, and now I am making a different design that will be easier for me to make.
I'll post pics of that when it's done too.
Thanks toeveryone else who's come forth with designs as well. All useful.

Bj, when I saw that you had linked zagreb.craiglist, I was surprised I'd never heard we have craigslist here. Then I clicked on 10 of the menu links and they all came up empty ????? Apart from the real estate link.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" I just wished I could have printed it off properly"

You can with 

_CaptureWiz
Capture images, video and audio easily with CaptureWizPro screen capture software.

=====
_


istracpsboss said:


> That was useful. When I went to the original woodworking article I couldn't print it out properly, even though I'd gone to the print this article button. It kept fragmenting pictures and was total PITA. The CNC link at least gave the drawings in printable form.
> 
> The article itself is very interesting. I just wished I could have printed it off properly !
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

In The states we all have a garage full of junk and we swap out junk with others..all the time for a price the norm..  but sometimes we stack it on the curb for the trash man to take it away..  in the land of plenty 

=======

=====



gav said:


> Thanks Stefan for posting those plans. I actually found them on your lumberjocks page a few days ago and made one today. I changed the design slightly (just so i could use my new router table set up ) I'll post a pic tomorrow.
> After making it I had a much better understanding of how it works, and now I am making a different design that will be easier for me to make.
> I'll post pics of that when it's done too.
> Thanks toeveryone else who's come forth with designs as well. All useful.
> ...


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

The linked worked for me, but then She hasn't reported back about any of the things I printed out today. I normally get told if things were blurry otherwise they just end up in the workshop area of the basement.

Checking that link led to me reading about 10 other articles with several more left to read that my extended nap time kept me away from finishing.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gavin
> 
> In The states we all have a garage full of junk and we swap out junk with others..all the time for a price the norm..  but sometimes we stack it on the curb for the trash man to take it away..  in the land of plenty
> 
> ...


In fact, it's the same here except it's basements not garages and the main trading paper and site is called 'oglasnik', not craigslist.
We have 2 or 4 times (can't recall) a year for large throw out days. The streets get piled with stuff, some of it very useful, some of it junk. Mostly you'll see families of gypsies going through it and leaving their grandma to guard it untill the van get's there.
And then, there's this 1 Australian guy who trys to beat them to the good stuff 
Luckily they mostly go for metal and I'm after wood, but I do compete for antique tools and furniture and some machine parts.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, here's some pics of my version of stefans clamp. I don't have a blow by blow photo shoot of it because I don't dare bring my video camera(still camera is busted) into the dusty environs of my dungeon !
So, I will explain that to reduce the amount of parts, I routed some grooves in the 'arm' and the 'lever'. I realy just wanted to do some routing.
It works after a slight replacement of one hole.

The last 2 pics are a different design I based off a sketchup model of a toggle clamp. Potentially simpler if using several layers of 5mm-10mm ply, but I didn't have any on hand. I did have several pieces of oak parket though, so I got to do some more routing to thickness it and more grooves.
In the end, this one doesn't lock in place :angry: but I think I know why and will redsign it and give it another go. Might even go down the scrap metal yard and try one from whatever I find. I'm pretty handy at freehand angle grinding


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking good Gav !

I've just had a phone call from the rep for the Austrians supplying the Italian stuff to the Croatian market. (In English  )He says they haven't anyone in Croatia selling them yet.

He was very helpful and volunteered either posting them to a Slovenian post office just over the border  for me to collect, or bringing some with him when he starts his Croatian sales tour and meeting up here.

Ain't international trade wonderful ? !!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gav and Peter

Sounds like a great sales opportunity, pickup some from the states and put them on Graigs list ,I can see a ton of money to be made for just that one type of item..

=======



istracpsboss said:


> Looking good Gav !
> 
> I've just had a phone call from the rep for the Austrians supplying the Italian stuff to the Croatian market. (In English  )He says they haven't anyone in Croatia selling them yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Gav and Peter
> 
> Sounds like a great sales opportunity, pickup some from the states and put them on Graigs list ,I can see a ton of money to be made for just that one type of item..
> 
> =======


Actually we have a company in Milan making them (the one with the Austrian representative selling to Croatia), so shipping is even cheaper 
Their site is in English, too: www.speedyblock.it. Warning, the PDF catalog is over 14 Mb!
I'm sorry Mike can't find them in Norway, but there is a Swedish shop selling them:
Snabbspännare och spännverktyg


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Gav,

I really think you are exerting too much effort on these clamps. 

If you make the templates you can cut the plywood parts in stacks and drill the holes in stacks you can make two or more at a time. Cut the nails into axles and the threaded rod and assemble.

It only takes about 10 minutes to assemble. They will work perfect every time if you follow the templates. They aren't pretty, but they work just as well as the store bought ones.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well that would depend Stefan.
As it happens I don't need these clamps for anything right now, and given the space I have to work in, messing around with different ways to make this kind of clamp is just one of the few small jobs I can do to practise various skills untill I have somewhere bigger to make bigger things.
I'm enjoying it, I like to play around with designs and ideas.
Today I made another one that uses a much simpler action, but I decided to complicate it by incorporating some aluminium I had from a past project.
I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A bit late in coming, but here is a pic of a different design i made last week.
It's a very simple mechanism.


----------



## SrgB (Nov 16, 2010)

gav said:


> A bit late in coming, but here is a pic of a different design i made last week.
> It's a very simple mechanism.


Hi Gav, I really liked your clip. Budget option. The idea of unique Thank you!


----------



## dhammer (Nov 15, 2010)

*just what I needed*

Hi Mike,

Thanks for your post. I needed a toggle clamp for a project and I didn't want to wait the week or so for mail ordered clamps. 

BTW where in Norway do you live? I spent a great six months working on a farm in northern Norway. Nice people, beautiful country, lots of hard work.

Steve


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Finally cracked it ! When I got home tonight there were two fat catalogues waiting for me from Primotronic on Savska. They are the Croatian agents for Cole Parmer and RS.

See Clamps and Cramps or Accessories | Alati, Škripci i Stezaljke | Alati i Odlaganje alata - Dobrodošli u RSInternet dućan

They also stock knobs for jig making, although I couldn't find any T-track.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well found Peter. Oddly enough I've actually been to that business looking for an electronic part, they sent me to a retail outlet of another shop Chipoteka. I had no idea they sold this stuff.
They do have types of T track and fittings. If you look in the RS catalogue in the radionice section, there is a listing called 'Bosch Basic Mechanical Elements'
There's mostly the 4 sided stuff and all the bits and bobs to go with it.


----------



## jim_mex (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Mike - I live in Mexico and whilst stuff can be brought over the border from the US of A it triples in price if you manage to get it through customs. DIT gizmos like these clamps are very very welcome!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Our situation is quite different. There used to be a lot of stuff, tools etc. manufactured in Canada. But, it was shipped to the states for "distribution" and shipped back into Canada at 4x the price. Now, Chinese stuff gets dumped on the Canadian market before it gets to the US at 1/2 the US price. Interestingly enough, US made goods are still cheaper when I import than when I buy locally, in spite of the shipping -- fewer fingers in the pie.

I'm in Quebec and we get a lot of stuff from Europe (mostly cosmetic home finishings.) Ontario gets all their stuff from the US and China so it's nice seeing both sides of the coin.


----------

